# Why you shouldn't buy ASUS products.



## DZ007 (Oct 2, 2003)

arrgh..how do you delete threads -_-


----------



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

Read the EULA. It scared me enough, so i will NEVER use this company to purchase anything. Some of which is copied below.

Legal Information
Legal Notices
Please read these terms carefully before using this site.


WARRANTIES AND DISCLAIMERS


Except as expressly provided otherwise in a written agreement between you and ASUS,all materials and services on this site are provided "as is" without warranty of any kind,either express or implied,including,but not limited to, the implied warranties of merchantability or fitness for a particular purpose,or the warranty of noningement. Without limiting the foregoing,ASUS makes no warranty that, (i) the services and materials will meet your requirements, (ii)the services and materials will be uninterrupted,timely,secure,or error free. 

Also, their legal department is in Taiwan. How much support do you expect to get from them?

Legal Department
ASUSTeK Computer Incorporated
150 Li-Te Road, Peitou, Taipei, Taiwan 112

By telephone: +886-2-2894-3447
By fax: +886-2-2892-6140


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

Well, I know I will be avoiding ASUS MoBo's because the last one I had caused a number of problems for me. First it overheated, then there were a series of problems when trying to install a slave IDE HDD - this was all done my computer tech store. But it cost me 5 weeks in total of me being without my computer.

I now have a Gigabyte MoBo and it seems to be MUCH better - features, specs and functionality .

Just my two cents.

Late,


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Never used any asus products before. What did the first post say?


----------



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

wish i would have copied it. by the time i got through searching, copying and posting. he deleted it.

i sent him a private message requesting that he puts it back up.

i am hoping he does.


----------



## DZ007 (Oct 2, 2003)

LOL fine fine.  It's actually kinda embarrasing. I think I was the one to judge too fast this time. After I thought about it, I realized that there was no way ASUS could get away with it if they actually did that. So I went back to re-examine the code. The thing is... the code has a function called validcustomer or somethiing like that. It checks to see if you entered the serial number/board revision correctly, if they detect you entering "don't know" like I did, then it redirects you to that page where they just run the stupid java script. but when you think about it it's still tricking their customers...I donnu...maybe it's still worth a post?


----------



## DZ007 (Oct 2, 2003)

and my original post was something like:
If you visit ASUS's support site and doens't give them all the information, they will forward you to a site with a javascript that has no conditional statements, the page only answers with a "can't establish connection to server" alert no matter what you do. What I did is that I was too lazy to go find my mobo's S/N and revision, so I put in "don't know" for those boxes, and they redirected me to that page. When it kept spitting that alert at me, it reminded me of a html page with javascript I wrote awhile back, as a joke for my friend. So I looked at the page's source, and there I found the code, and it's even worse than mine. Because my code is a for loop that ran 100 times, theirs is one with no condition and therefore would never terminate. That's why I got mad, I thought that by doing this they are mocking their customers and that's just wrong. But they only do it to people who don't put in the proper information. So whether it is right or wrong depends on your own opinion. I am still kind of mad at ASUS for this though. I mean, they could have just made it so that the page tells you that you need to enter a proper S/N and revision# instead of trapping you in an infinite loop...


----------



## DZ007 (Oct 2, 2003)

This is the code I was talking about, striped it right from ASUS's support site.
Don't believe me? go look yourself...

http://vip.asus.com/eservice/techse...SLanguage=en-us

[/TD][/TR][/TABLE] [/TD]

this is the thing they used to check, and then the function gets moved to top once you click submit. so the rest of the code isn't even run after you click submit. you'll just keep getting that stupid error.

jd_957 you just made me waste 5 min of my life stripping code I hope you're proud...  LOL


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Better shut off your PC, it is running on an ASUS motherboard!! Never had a problem with ASUS.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

My ASUS motherboard has been good to me also.

But a bad website does not make there protect bad. I have been to way to many bad sites that will not work right or put you in a loop. 
Look at all the people that have trouble just with hotmail and the have windows and use IE. and the site is a MS site. Now that is bad.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

That is all I run anymore. Funny that I haven't had any issues with 3 of them. You do need to know your model number for any downloads and your serial number for warranty service. That is just common sense. Download the wrong bios and give her a flash. Download the wrong drivers and so on.


----------



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

DZ007 said:


> If you visit ASUS's support site and doens't give them all the information, they will forward you to a site with a javascript that has no conditional statements, ...


i must have read this differently then everyone else.

i took it to mean. the product itself is not bad. it is dealing directly with the 'main' company, that is where the trouble lied.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Both motherboards that have been in my primary computer have been PCChips. The first one came with it, it was a prebuilt Stormtek computer. That mobo had built in memory(with one expansion slot for sdram only), built in processor, and built in many other things. Either the memory or the processor went kablooyee only about 7 months after I bought the damn thing. Warranty wouldn't work here. I ended up buying another PCChips, this one a much better model. It's been working well sofar(bought it last august, its only been running since january).


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

teehee or buy from newegg and save money


----------



## farren (May 25, 2005)

I've been using ASUS motherboards for more than ten years now. That probably adds up to twenty or thirty systems I've built, for myself and others. In all that time, I've had exactly ONE ASUS motherboard give me any real problems. As far as I'm concerned, they make excellent products, and I'm not about to stop buying them.

As far as that EULA goes, have you ever looked at other EULAs out there? ASUS's is a model of moderation, in comparison to, say, Microsoft's or Apple's. After all, all they're saying is that they're not responsible if you screw up with stuff you download yourself, and I figure that's pretty reasonable, being somebody who has occasionally screwed up myself. I say give 'em a break.

Is their support site pretty bad? Yes, it is. Nothing at all compared to a lot of other sites, though. You can still get support from them, and if you call 'em up, they're very helpful, as I know from my previous experience with them.


----------



## rae2-2 (Aug 1, 2003)

I'm sure there are lemons no matter what you buy. If you're unlucky enough to get one on your first try, as in marriage, it can sour you for life!

I've had a P4B for 3 years - not a hiccup from it... works perfectly. Would buy another ASUS board in a heartbeat.

As far as their warranty disclaimer is concerned... I don't see a problem at all. If YOU were manufacturing something as technical as a MOBO and you had NO control over who bought them, how they installed them, how they used them... or, for that matter, anything else about what was being done with it, just what kind of warranty would you offer?

I "redo" home systems for those who barely can turn the machines on and off. They've usually screwed things up so badly that it won't even boot by the time they call me. I recondition the systems so they're working perfectly and I hand the users MY disclaimer... that I don't warranty anything I've done after I hand over the machine to them. I didn't build it, I didn't write the software they use, and I have no control over how it's used and therefore I will not take responsibility for its performance after it leaves my hands. I'd like to meet the FOOL, who's still in business, that does!


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

The only motherboard that ever failed for me was a ASUS.. Lots a people like them but I'm steering clear of them for now.

My favorite for now is HERE !! :up:

Cheers
Cowboy


----------



## rae2-2 (Aug 1, 2003)

Are you SURE they're not made by ASUS for DFI???  

Happy 'putin'


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

In PC magazine ASUS is all over the top charts for best MOBOS


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

The only problems I had with an ASUS board is this one:

P5A <- Bad AGP port, and they never fixed it. Nvidia cards ran fine, but Voodoo Cards didn't, and I had a Voodoo card.

I also have a problem with my newer A7N8X-X/Radeon 9600 XT combo. But that is driver related and has completely diminished any good opinions I have on ATI. Good hardware, but the worst support ever.

I will still only buy ASUS boards in the future, however, NVIDIA is getting my business for graphic cards. No more ATI for me.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

iXneonXi said:


> In PC magazine ASUS is all over the top charts for best MOBOS


I bet they pay a big number to get to that positition on there. Ive heard their good, but i doubt ill get any Asus products.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Well i guess the articles are biased because they mention how good asus are and they are best buys on the mobo reviews.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I am running another new Asus board, an A8V Deluxe. Perfect setup, no hassle build. I had one board give me trouble and it was replaced the same day. It was the A7N8X-X. It had a bad secondary IDE on it.

You'll get a clunker eventually no matter what brand you buy. It is all relative.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I agree 100%


----------



## Mastertech (Dec 11, 2004)

I work for a PC OEM and have moved a few thousand ASUS products over the last 15 years, their RMAs come in under 4%. Second only in reliability to Intel as far as mainboards go and that is due to Asus making a board based on just about every chipset available (including crap like SiS). This figure does not include user induced failures which are by far the most common. Such as static, hot plugging and physical damage.

Ports on boards going bad such as AGP, PCI and IDE interfaces only happen from physical damage. People also incorrectly associate compatibility problems with bad boards.

This explains it better then I can:
Buying Reliability

Stear clear of cheap junk like ECS and PCChips. Keep in mind I have seen a bad component from every manufacturer we've used. This is just the way it is.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Mastertech said:


> Ports on boards going bad such as AGP, PCI and IDE interfaces only happen from physical damage. People also incorrectly associate compatibility problems with bad boards.


 Unless it comes with a bad secondary IDE which is exactly what happened with the board I had the issue with. Also, a mis soldered capactitor or a short in the board can cause failures. The bad capacitor deal that went on a few years ago not only killed boards but also some other hardware that was attached to the board.

Nobody is perfect. I have maybe used 10-15 Asus boards. I do not build that many machines but I do know that eventually you are going to get a clunker and pinning it on the user is just dead wrong. Sure people mess up boards, I am not sure exactly what happened in my case. Most likely the board was just a bad egg. The secondary IDE didn't work on start up.

I took reasonable care installing the board so I do not think I damaged it.


----------



## WarC (Dec 26, 2001)

Just my two cents,

I have owned several ASUS boards and I work on plenty of them. In my experience they have been pretty solid boards.


----------



## Mastertech (Dec 11, 2004)

Anything can happen but things like bad IDE ports from manufacturing are so rare to be almost non existent. What is common are physically damaged ports, bad cables, drives, misconfigured drives and drives not compatible with certain BIOSes.

The bad capacitor problem is an obvious issue which has nothing to do with the problems I am refering to, such as static discharge and mishandling. You have to work in the business to understand what I am talking about, RMAs jump some 25% with end user installed components. Coincidence? Hardly.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Yeah whatever, I broke it you are right and I am dead wrong. The IDE was dead and I did not static the board. The thing never worked from the start. It seems to be a very common complaint with the board. Look what a search of a7n8x-x secondary ide brought up in google.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&safe=off&q=a7n8x-x+secondary+ide&btnG=Search


----------



## Mastertech (Dec 11, 2004)

Certain boards have problems with 80 conductor cables used with Optical Drives. The drives will not detect. Other times people use IDE cables that are too long ect... Their are tons of reasons why something will not work. The IDE connection is just a port and the likely hood of it not working or being defective from manufacturing is slim to none. Can it happen? Anything can happen.

BTW I don't take end users problems with components they installed as proof or confirmation of any problem. You might want to check those links BTW as they don't even relate.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I got a bad board. I can not for the life me understand why you are having so much trouble understanding that. 

I give up.


----------



## Mastertech (Dec 11, 2004)

I'm 100% believe you, that the problem you are describing happened. However, I've seen far to many defective mainboards in my life and have become extremely skeptical as to the cause of why a problem was occuring or what caused it initially.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Yes but in his case when you google it it seems many people have had the problem. So even if the board _ is _ good, I wouldn't consider it worthy, because so many people are having those problems.


----------



## Mastertech (Dec 11, 2004)

My point is when you read the links Googled they are not even related to the problem, they just show up as results.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

many a times that is true.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Go through a few pages of the search. There was a period last summer when there were quite a few problems with the board. Hopefully it has been fixed by now.


----------



## HotShot725 (Jun 28, 2005)

Asus is okay for the their motherboards everything is bad...


----------



## HotShot725 (Jun 28, 2005)

Everything else is bad just motherboards are good...


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Dude, ok now I know you are looking at "all posts by iXneonXi" in my profile.


----------



## HotShot725 (Jun 28, 2005)

huh! what u talking about willis...


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Somehow you managed to find all my threads lol.


----------



## HotShot725 (Jun 28, 2005)

There isn't alot that the ASUS is great for just motherboards as a cheap basis for a pc...


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I heard the A8N Sli Deluxe is really nice tho...


----------

